# Digimon World ReDigitize



## Animeace (Jul 21, 2011)

Official blog: 
Official site: 






> Details have surfaced on Namco Bandai's new PSP Digimon game, which was a revealed yesterday to be the game from the mysterious countdown teaser site Namco Bandai put up last week.
> 
> The latest issue of V Jump lists the game's full name as "Digimon World Reigitize." PSP's first Digimon game has the genre "Digital Growth RPG."
> 
> ...





> Namco Bandai also opened an official blog for the game. The first post reveals that the concept for the game is a "return to the origins," in reference to the first 1999 Digimon World game. Reigitize is a completely new title but will inherit the basic game systems from the original. This is apparently being done because the original has received the most praise amongst fans compared to the various Digimon World games that followed.



Wow never thought i'd see another digimon world game again been so long since I played the first one I think I was like 9 or 10 when it first came out.XD New game has got me feeling all nostalgic. Cant wait for more details to be released.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2011)

> The main character is a 14-year-old boy who likes to ride motorcycles.



lawl       wut


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

Where is mai console Digimon RPG?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 21, 2011)

See's thread: FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

See's it's for PSP: fuuuuuucccccckkkkkk...


----------



## Animeace (Jul 21, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Where is mai console Digimon RPG?



Im pretty disappointed this wasnt on ps3 or other console a well. Tho I can sorta understand why Digimon has been out of the game for a while it's just now starting to pick back up thanks to the new tv series. Hopefully it will sale well and we might get a game for console.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 21, 2011)

I loved Digimon World on ps1. 

WHYYYYYY.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Badalight said:


> See's thread: FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> See's it's for PSP: fuuuuuucccccckkkkkk...



This^ unfortunately


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Wargreymon vs. Piedmon


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

This is not getting fucking localized sadly....PSP software sales is abysmal.

Then again, I have very, very negative memories of Digimon World 1 on PS1. Fuck you Numemon I want Greymon bitch!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

This dude looks almost exactly like Abel (MC) from fucking Devil Survivor.
I like.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> This dude looks almost exactly like Abel (MC) from fucking Devil Survivor.
> I like.



I agree. I wonder do they have the same artist that was working on DS for this.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't you play psp games thru a ps3/tv?


----------



## Animeace (Jul 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Can't you play psp games thru a ps3/tv?



Yeah I play mine on my tv regulary. All you need is a psp av cable you can get one for like 5 bucks pretty cheap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is not getting fucking localized sadly....PSP software sales is abysmal.
> 
> Then again, I have very, very negative memories of Digimon World 1 on PS1. Fuck you Numemon I want Greymon bitch!



This is the sound of someone who does not understand how to train their digimon /digivolution medal


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

Pssfft, I dunno, but I liked Digimon World 3 the most.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

He has a Digivice attached to his shoulder? Am I the only one who thinks that's retarded?


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> This is the sound of someone who does not understand how to train their digimon /digivolution medal



It was 1999 when it was released. I was 9 years old....fresh off the Digimon anime. Digimon World is not for fucking kids gameplay wise.

Nowadays, the game isn't that hard to me, but back then it was the hardest shit ever. They give you NO fucking tips on how to properly digivolve. I had to use a fucking FAQ to even make it halfway through. Your Digimon has short life span...and yeah the game is fucking tedious as shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2011)

DW1 was pretty fucken hard when you were a kid.

Pretty excited for this though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, it was pretty complicated, that's why I liked Digimon World 3 the most but I re-played DW1 recently and it's not as complicated as it was. I most have gotten them skillz.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2011)

I really liked DW2. The only thing that held it back was the ridiculously long fight animations.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2011)

After all the rehash Story games, I'm glad we are getting something with some effort put in.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

tri-Crescendo is developing the game. It should be good.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope this game will have more than champion level want to have ultimate and mega to. Wargreymon my all time fave.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 24, 2011)

> psp



Fuck you Sony


----------



## nfcb (Jul 24, 2011)

PSP? That sucks.


----------



## Animeace (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QOj0uLDLAbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DanE (Sep 2, 2011)

Will it work on PSP Vita


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually fell out of touch with digimon around the part where the card-game thing got off but before that I was really into it and during that time digimon world 2 was what I played, I never finished it, got stuck some place, but if it's anything like that I'll love this.


Oh and:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhKGmxX7e0A[/YOUTUBE]


Get hype!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2011)

For PSP? Fuck that..


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Digimon Season 3 was the best season. 

I did not care for Season 2. That was the weakest season imo.

EDIT: Why are people mad that this is on PSP? Digimon is all but dead everywhere else but Japan and guess what rules over in Japan? PSP.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Completely disagree, the only good thing in season 3 was Impmon/Belzelmon (which was pretty damn good, prolly my fav character overall) but the kids were lack-luster and they tried too hard to market the card game on it. Once they got rid of that it was average, probably better than season one simply cause it had a lot more things it could to (though I didn't like the final forms where the kids were inside their digimon) and the little girl turning Lilith from evangelion was cool enough but it wasn't a salvation.

Season 2 was by FAR my favorite. It both showed the growth of the season 1 kids and introduced new kids, digimon, ways of evolution and had the villain who turned comrade in a very well fleshed out version. Also the main villain was probably the best villain I've ever seen in kid's anime. They explained a lot about the digital world in that season so it was the grounding on most newer digimon anime out there.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah, and this is another reason to keep my PSP.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Completely disagree, the only good thing in season 3 was Impmon/Belzelmon (which was pretty damn good, prolly my fav character overall) but the kids were lack-luster and they tried too hard to market the card game on it. Once they got rid of that it was average, probably better than season one simply cause it had a lot more things it could to (though I didn't like the final forms where the kids were inside their digimon) and the little girl turning Lilith from evangelion was cool enough but it wasn't a salvation.
> 
> Season 2 was by FAR my favorite. It both showed the growth of the season 1 kids and introduced new kids, digimon, ways of evolution and had the villain who turned comrade in a very well fleshed out version. Also the main villain was probably the best villain I've ever seen in kid's anime. They explained a lot about the digital world in that season so it was the grounding on most newer digimon anime out there.



The card part is what made it awesome. Season 3 felt a bit, darker than the previous two as well. Also, I like how they focused on the exploits of three main characters instead of a bunch of random Digidestineds with the older ones. Season 3 just felt raw at the time and it got me into Digimon cards for a few years.

Season 2 killed everything I liked about Season 1 and fucked up my dream Sora x Tai relationship.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Completely disagree, the only good thing in season 3 was Impmon/Belzelmon (which was pretty damn good, prolly my fav character overall) but the kids were lack-luster and they tried too hard to market the card game on it. Once they got rid of that it was average, probably better than season one simply cause it had a lot more things it could to (though I didn't like the final forms where the kids were inside their digimon) and the little girl turning Lilith from evangelion was cool enough but it wasn't a salvation.
> 
> Season 2 was by FAR my favorite. It both showed the growth of the season 1 kids and introduced new kids, digimon, ways of evolution and had the villain who turned comrade in a very well fleshed out version. Also the main villain was probably the best villain I've ever seen in kid's anime. They explained a lot about the digital world in that season so it was the grounding on most newer digimon anime out there.



:

You had that the wrong way around. Season 2 was the with one with horrible characters (the new ones anyway). After the Digimon emperor section ended BlackWargreymon was the only good thing the show had going had they killed him off. The plot was simply bad and lol at calling MaloMyotismon a good villain, he was good in season 1, but he sucked in season 2. The finale was also the worst the series has ever seen  The older characters were also useless and their being there basically pointless (bar Takeru and Hikari). Also Sora ending up with Yamato was complete BS. 80% of the Digimon sucked ass bar Veemon and his forms barring Imperialdramon (aka Faildramon). I could go on but I would waste your time and mine.

Also Tamers is the best season. All the characters were enjoyable, the digimon kicked ass, the plot was amazing from start to finish, ithad some of the best fights in Digimon history and by far the best ending of any Digimon season. The only seasons that come close to Tamers are Savers (2nd), Adventure (3rd) and Xros Wars (4th). Even Frontier was leagues superior to 02 and it's not comparable to any of that above mentioned seasons. Season 2 is in its own tier of shitiness.

Rant done.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> 100% truth



Righteous man, righteous.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> :
> 
> You had that the wrong way around. Season 2 was the with one with horrible characters (the new ones anyway). After the Digimon emperor section ended BlackWargreymon was the only good thing the show had going had they killed him off. The plot was simply bad and lol at calling MaloMyotismon a good villain, he was good in season 1, but he sucked in season 2. The finale was also the worst the series has ever seen  The older characters were also useless and their being there basically pointless (bar Takeru and Hikari). Also Sora ending up with Yamato was complete BS. 80% of the Digimon sucked ass bar Veemon and his forms barring Imperialdramon (aka Faildramon). I could go on but I would waste your time and mine.
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about the digimon, I was talking about the human, the guy who in the end dies and rebuilds the digital world. The final digimon in both seasons was equally random and showed just at the end.


Everything else you're saying, I just completely disagree with. Season 3 was darker during the last quarter of it or so, by that time I wasn't really into it any more and didn't enjoy it, that's all I can say about it. 


I just loved everything about the second season, just because it ruined your fan-dreams or whatnot it doesn't make it a bad season, it just makes you a bad guesser about this sort of stuff.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I wasn't talking about the digimon, I was talking about the human, the guy who in the end dies and rebuilds the digital world. The final digimon in both seasons was equally random and showed just at the end.
> 
> 
> Everything else you're saying, I just completely disagree with. Season 3 was darker during the last quarter of it or so, by that time I wasn't really into it any more and didn't enjoy it, that's all I can say about it.
> ...



Oikawa wasn't really a villain, MaloMyotismon was manipulating him the entire time, which is why I assumed he was who you were referring to. Oh and as far as human villains go,Kurata from Savers shits all over Oikawa and MaloMyotismon.

and as for "ruining my fan dreams". It's common sense if you watch the first season that Sora liked Taichi it was made blatantly obvious, she hardly even spoke directly to Yamato except for once or twice. It was a case of bad writing on the writers of the season's part not a bad guess on my part. The season lost my interest completely after BlackWarGreymon died as he was of the few good characters involved who weren't also in the previous season.

It did have it's moments, such as Magnamon vs Kimeramon and WarGreymon vs BlackWargreymon but overall nothing compared to every other season. Though it's obvious we'll never agree on this but to me it only took like 3 episodes for Tamers to capture my interest and keep it there which is one of the main reasons it is my favourite season.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Badalight said:


> See's thread: FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> See's it's for PSP: fuuuuuucccccckkkkkk...



Trudat ...  .


----------



## Badalight (Sep 2, 2011)

My ranking

1. Adventure
2. Xros
3. Tamers/Adventure 02
4. Frontier
5. Savers

Yes I know people are probably mad that I put savers low and 02 high, but when I was a kid adventure 02 was the most badass thing ever. I also never got into Savers, so i guess it's mu fault for never really giving it a chance. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I stop watching Digimon after Tamers so I don't know how Frontier and shit operates.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Frontier had no digimon partners, only kids who turned into digimon and some digimon without kids which were useless and annoying, it's what made me stop watching digimon about 12 episodes in lol.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Frontier had no digimon partners, only kids who turned into digimon and some digimon without kids which were useless and annoying, it's what made me stop watching digimon about 12 episodes in lol.



Except Frontier had a better plot and a cast of characters than Adventure 02. Frontier also had a lot of the best fight scenes and villains in the entire series. The not having Digimon partners was made up for with awesome Digimon designs, great fights one of the best soundtracks in a Digimon series and the aforementioned great villains. 

The worst thing about Frontier was a crappy English version it suffered from,other than that it was a enjoyable season and Lucemon was one of the best final villains in a Digimon series ever. Adventure 02 was the one that almost made me give up on Digimon before Tamers revived it, just as Savers did to a lesser extent after Frontier.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess I'll end my Digimon anime fandom with Tamers...with good memories, lest it get destroyed by this other stuff.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I guess I'll end my Digimon anime fandom with Tamers...with good memories, lest it get destroyed by this other stuff.



Savers is my second favourite season, only beaten by Tamers and Xros wars as it stands (it's not finished yet) is only just below Adventure 1. Frontier is at least decent and if you can get past the fact that they don't have Digimon partners is actually a really enjoyable series, though like Savers it suffer from a bad english version. 

At least give Savers and Xros wars a chance.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I stop watching Digimon after Tamers so I don't know how Frontier and shit operates.



I stumbled onto Frontier, was a mistake, basically by the what 1st episode you can say fuck this shit.
Remember the digi egg shit they had to find in 02 to make their digimon evolve further?
Take that concept but instead of evolving digimon, these things turn you into digimon.
Apparently because they hold the spirits of some ancient saviors or some shit. 
Only thing interesting is that one of the dudes is dead in the real world but alive in the digi world or some shit like that.

I found it lame like 02.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)

Motherfuckers you need to get some Savers into you.

The main character regularly PUNCHES OTHER DIGIMON IN THE FACE

and he don't discriminate, perfect and ultimates are available for beating as well.

Not even kidding.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2011)

TV knows where it's at

you don't fuck with Masaru Daimon


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2011)

This better come over here. I likes me some Digimon World.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)

hell yeah, world, 2003 and card battle are sitting right in my game's collection behind me


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

Basically the the old topic.

1. Adventure.
2. Tamers
3. Savers
4. Xross Wars.
5. Frontier

Did anyone here read the Digimon Manga(s)? Where they showed VictoryWargreymon.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Basically the the old topic.
> 
> 1. Adventure.
> 2. Tamers
> ...



Digimon next I read a few cps, also it's just victorygreymon no war.


Victorygreymon in his cloud strife pose.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder if they'll give him an evolution where his sword goes First Tsurugi style and becomes many smaller ones, it already has 3 handles on it so he could do a Roronoa Zoro impersonation...they'd call him Plagiargreymon!


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2011)

5th season main character has no goggles.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I wonder if they'll give him an evolution where his sword goes First Tsurugi style and becomes many smaller ones, it already has 3 handles on it so he could do a Roronoa Zoro impersonation...they'd call him Plagiargreymon!



Well it can separate into  3 individual swords.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> 5th season main character has no goggles.


I know it's odd. Ithought it was becuase they were trying to make it seem like it was more grown up. They were the oldest looking character designs too. But I dunno really. Next series has goggles, although they're really young.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I know it's odd. Ithought it was becuase they were trying to make it seem like it was more grown up. They were the oldest looking character designs too. But I dunno really. Next series has goggles, although they're really young.



The problem with that is, the main character is still 14, regardless of how old they made him look.

I like his personality though... but not his design.

I do like Taiki from Xros Wars.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Pssfft, I dunno, but I liked Digimon World 3 the most.



DW3 was amazing. Nostalgia


----------



## Animeace (Nov 30, 2011)

Screens


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks pretty decent.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2011)

DAT SOME BLACKWARGREYMON


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

This game best get localized. I swear to god.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 27, 2011)

New trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMzu9SqcAQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a true sequel to Digimon World 1, holy shit!

I thought they forgot about us original Digimon fans, the ones before the shows existed, but apparently not, I'm touched!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 27, 2011)

my god

I want it

I want it with the force of a thousand fiery suns.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a video with some character info in english!


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Feb 10, 2012)

Digimon World Re: Digitize info is back with another video filled with  exclusive information! In this video we take a look into the locations  in File Island and a more inside info about the World of the game (part  1).


----------



## Jimin (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys/girls, I've heard the Digimon games on the PS were bad. Is this true? I was always interested in trying one, but they're not exactly easy to find these days.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Feb 15, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Guys/girls, I've heard the Digimon games on the PS were bad. Is this true? I was always interested in trying one, but they're not exactly easy to find these days.


Well, in my opinion DW 1 and 3 were the best...  You can try them easily these days 

And here is the 3rd video  enjoy (if anyone is interested at least)


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 16, 2012)

Please localize this. Looks awesome.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I agree. I wonder do they have the same artist that was working on DS for this.



I could have sworn there was a recent Digimon game. Maybe it was a MMO type or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2012)

I loved Digimon world 3. 1 and 2 were decent. 4 kind of sucked.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd buy a new new psp just to play this.

I really miss my Vader psp.


----------



## Helel (Feb 21, 2012)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm around..

Digimon. <3

Fuck Tamers


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Dat Season 1 / 2 then Xros Wars, then Tamers, then Frontier, then that other shit...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Savers?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Did he actually say Falcon Punch?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Did he actually say Falcon Punch?



You've never seen the Falcon Punch?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I know the reference, but to be honest, I totally skipped Savers, just didn't appeal to me. Maybe it was just the beginning episodes that turned me off. I have seen all the other series though.


----------



## Helel (Apr 19, 2012)

Holy shit!


*Spoiler*: __ 






Lili (Tekken)



Khaosmon *__*
Game will launch in Japan on July, 19.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 19, 2012)

WARGREYMON FUCKING WHERE


----------



## Helel (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q-pJDuxIUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR_NhCxIRlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jul 19, 2012)

Live stream - offline at the moment.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

Digimon is still alive? And where the fuck is Wargreymon?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah!! 

But is this for the new PSP or can it work on the PSP 3000?


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

Final Boss (Vitium)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

Dukemon vs Examon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAFIsM3nD7Q[/YOUTUBE]

Marine Angemon vs Agumon, Omegamon and Khaosmon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEe22k5cY8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

Vitium, again...







Lucemon Fallen Mode


----------



## Vicious (Jul 23, 2012)

Holy shit Lucemon FM! 

Thanks a lot for these screen shots and videos. :amazed

I really want to play this game right now.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2012)

Gimmick Puppet said:


> Final Boss (Vitium)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks like the player has Lilithmon.


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

BantyoLiomon:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw0lvLVpJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Lilithmon as the playable character's partner! 



Please localize the game or someone make an English patch! I wonder how long we have to have Agumon as our charcter's partner for... If we can get Ophanimon or Seraphimon I will die.


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

Digimon World Re: Digitize have Jogress:

Omegamon = Jogress MetalGarurumon + WarGreymon
Khaosmon = Jogress BanchoLeomon + Darkdramon
Lucemon FM = Use "Sacred Wings?" with Angemon or Devimon


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

Translation. *___*


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Gimmick Puppet said:


> Translation. *___*



#officiallydead


----------



## Helel (Jul 23, 2012)

KingSukamon:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khop69puaIE[/YOUTUBE]

vs Lili and Sebastian (Tekken)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0iGyIM1pEU&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 23, 2012)

i cannot make the emulator make the game work D:


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Gimmick Puppet said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0iGyIM1pEU&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



SERAPHIMON!


----------



## Foxve (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have to start with Agumon?


----------



## Helel (Jul 24, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> i cannot make the emulator make the game work D:



Open the emulator, click F12, select the tab "Video" and mark the options: 

*Only GE Graphics
*Use vertex cache
*Use shader
*Use a Geometry Shader for 2d rending
*Enable VAO
*Disable optimized VertexInfo reading.

Select the tab "Audio" and "Disable audio threads".

Select the tab Media and select "Use Media Engine".

Try it now.



> Do you have to start with Agumon?



Yes.


----------



## Helel (Jul 24, 2012)

Examon vs Lilithmon vs Seraphimon, Kuka Yuuya + Lili and Sebastian Ultimate Boss:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs634AWFniU&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2012)

Victory Greymon, Z'd Garurumon AND Examon all in the same game!? 

Le sigh...If only Digimon wasn't dead here in the states 

..I mean really, we still haven't even gotten word on the newest Digimon DS games _or_ Xros Wars 

As cool as this is, I don't expect to see localization stuff any time soon..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

Lili from Tekken? Da faq?


----------



## Helel (Jul 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Lili from Tekken? Da faq?



Yes, Lili and Sebastian from Tekken.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

Also dat Lilithmon art.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a zoom option during battle? The camera angle makes things a little small.


----------



## Helel (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2012)

Dat nostalgia


----------



## Helel (Jul 24, 2012)

________________________



==https://www.facebook.com/Digimon.World.Re.Digitize==


----------



## omega998 (Jul 26, 2012)

Gimmick Puppet;43889780


==https://www.facebook.com/Digimon.World.Re.Digitize==[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is this a Screenshot from a PSP or the JPCSP emulator?
> I tried a lot of things with my JPCSP but can?t fix the ICONS in the battle...


----------



## Helel (Jul 26, 2012)

Vs Vitium Final Boss battle

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV7tD8dHT9U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19xckD8ABPM&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helel (Jul 26, 2012)

Lucemon FM:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk7t7rvivNk&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 26, 2012)

This game looks good, but I know that this will never be released outside of Japan because said country hates us.


----------



## Helel (Jul 27, 2012)

vs Tournament and Apokarimon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoxJE98u5aY&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 16, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> This game looks good, but I know that this will never be released outside of Japan because said country hates us.



Nah, I think it's moreso that Digimon kinda died in the US :L

It still has fans, but as far as marketing goes...


----------



## Helel (Oct 11, 2012)

My Digimon. *__*


----------

